# Baron's First Stack!



## hoplite6 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok...so not perfect, but here's my first attempt to get some stack shots of my boy Baron. Today he is five months old. He's growing so fast! I added a few other head shots as well. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, wow. How quickly they lose that naive puppy look!

He looks a lot like his sire.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Handsome fella!


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

He's beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Handsome boy, thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## Sol's Amigos (Sep 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Baron is a great looking dog! Have you brought him back out to the club lately?


----------

